# HOLY SCHNIKE



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

look what happened







I saw them mating and the next morning Mrs. P had her teeth showing because Mr.P decided to bite her in the face







...Is this a bad sign...why did this happen. She looks wicked mean....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's rough sex.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Very common. Scarring most likely from digging the gravel rather from mate.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I wouldnt want to mate with a piranha.
Sheesh.
brutal bastards!


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

it looks pissed


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow she looks pretty mean now


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

hows that song go by ludacris


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

*ruff sex make it hurt it the club up in the dirt*



> hows that song go by ludacris


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

haha, no worrys it'll heal up in no time


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ouch wiil heal soon though


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that is sadism


----------

